# 2011 Hoosier (Indiana chapter) BMWCCA Annual picnic



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Our annual picnic, to welcome new members! And for the first time, we also had a vintage BMW car show, for any BMW that was 20+ years old. We had a great time, wonderful BBQ and had fun with our BMW club friends, both new and old!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

my baby and LondonBlue's new GT, along with others arriving


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

time to socialize and eat!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

car show!!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

time to go home . . .


----------



## sniger (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful pics . Red 8 series was stunning .


----------



## Groznyy_Volk (May 27, 2011)

Niiice, was that Shelby real? It kinda looks like a kit(replica) car in the pics.


----------

